# Dialer und Router bei Kabelanschluss



## MMC2002 (30. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe momentan folgendes Problem.
Ich habe mir letztens auf einem frisch installierten System einen Dialer eingefangen, nachdem ich im Internet die Treiber runterladen wollte. Ich habe allerdings folgende Internetanbindung. 
1. Kabelanschluss mit Kabelmodem  für I-Net und Telefon
2. W-Lan Router Netgear MR814 (siehe hier )
3. Drei Rechner mit verschiedenen W-Lan Karten

Nun war ich immer in der Annahme, dass ein Dialer, bei Verwendung eines Routers eigentlich nichts ausrichten kann. Allerdings stand da etwas bei dialerschutz.de, was mich etwas verunsichert.
Link zu dialerschutz.de  (Dort unter dem Stichpunkt >Router)

Nun weiß ich nicht ob mein Router über so eine Lan-Capi verfügt. 

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann und bedanke mich daher schonmal für jegliche Hilfe

MfG
MMC2002


----------



## Ben Ben (31. August 2004)

Naja ich glaube das das eher die Minderheit betrifft. Denn wer hat dnen schon zu Hause einen DSL-Router der noch zusätzlich über eine Wählverbindung backupen kann....

Generell geht es nicht, da ob mit oder ohne Router DSL keine wählfähige Verbindung in dem Sinne ist. Es könnte jedoch sein, so dialerschutz, dass man eben einen Router hat, der dneben DSL zum Backup eine Wählleitung besitzt....es könnte aber auch die GEZ kommen....


----------

